# How do you carry your yak?



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

I see alot of people asking how we transport our yaks. So I figured I would start a thread so everyone could show there set ups so that people new and old to the sport could get ideas. Here's mine I have a rack system from us rack and Malone seawings. Here is a pic of my frontier with kayaks on it and of my new truck the Titan with racks empty. This should help some people out.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I don't have a rack on the top of my truck, and dot really plan on buying one for this vehicle (I'll be selling it soon). I lay a towel across the roof of my truck and put pipe insulation on the opening of the yak, then I tie it off to my tow hooks and use a tie down to my trailer hitch.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Yeah I thought about that too but could only carry 1 and I carry 3 at times. That's why I went back to a full size truck. 2 on top and 1 in the bed.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Isn't it a pain to put them on the roof of the truck like that? What is the benefit? I have a 12' kayak that I just put in the bed of the truck, tailgate down and use two tie downs. I can do two kayaks with 3 tie downs and they don't move at all. Have been doing it this way for almost 10 years.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

aquatic argobull said:


> Isn't it a pain to put them on the roof of the truck like that? What is the benefit? I have a 12' kayak that I just put in the bed of the truck, tailgate down and use two tie downs. I can do two kayaks with 3 tie downs and they don't move at all. Have been doing it this way for almost 10 years.


It is a pain, especially after fighting a shark for a couple hours. The kayak feels like it weighs a hundred pounds at the end of the night. The reason I do it like that is because on the Colorado crew cabs it has a shortened truck bed and my yak is almost 13' long. It sticks out a little farther than I like it to. Hopefully it won't be a problem much longer.


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

I just slide my OK Drifter in my truck bed and tie it down. Easy as pie. I also transport it long distances this way as well. With a cable/lock it stays in the truck even if I'm not there.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I carried my outback by its self in the bed for months before I had multiple yaks. Then got the racks and it\'s actually easier to load. You only lift half the weight it seems. Just set nose of yak in rear saddle then slide it forward then strap down. I have a cable lock that I run through scupper hole to lock to rack. This leaves room for my big lock box with gear in it and cooler in bed.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I can carry all 3 of my yaks in the bed of my ranger without a problem. Tailgate down and adequate tiedowns.


----------



## shkad14 (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

On top the sweet ass minivan


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Why not put the kayak inside the minivan and strap the kids to the top? Just saying.....


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Nice


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Chris V said:


> Why not put the kayak inside the minivan and strap the kids to the top? Just saying.....


Didn't fit, I tried


----------



## Pokey Pogie (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

I will never knock the minivan - I was not a minivan guy until you have three kids sitting in a row in the backseat. The Honda Odyssey was the answer to the problem. DVD player, captain's chairs, 3rd row. Sweet. Now the older two are gone and the youngest drives herself everywhere...but still have that van. 

Anyway, I have a rack and Malone cradles for my F150 for long road trips - but for local trips, I use a bed extender. Carries two normal yaks with no problem (don't know if two PA's would fit on it...)


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I went to the dealership looking for a mini-van...my wife thought I was crazy. Its the perfect fishing vehicle though and the kids love it. Plenty of inside hauling space, roof racks, and tv's to watch when waiting to launch. All my friends and family made fun of me for driving it, until they rode in it. Now THEY ALL want one. haha


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

First is a pic of my "combat load out" basicaly everything I had that floats circa march 2011. The second is the day I brought home my 14.5 NW Ultimate Propel (not the best of pics for this topic)


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (May 3, 2009)

Had to build a trailer to get the kayaks around with the better half's truck. Everthing is kept ready to go.


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

Now that is one pimped out trailer!


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

I use the bed extender if transporting one yak, paddlers rack from US rack if two yaks are being deployed.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

That's a sweet trailer!!!


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I transport my 14' 9" SPTW with a truck bed extender.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

I throw my xfactor 14 in the back of old 94 Safari van and tie the doors up to it and throw all my gear inside. Easy in and out.


----------

